# NeXT Cube



## SlayerSexe (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je recherche une station NeXT Cube. Je n'ais pas trouvé grand chose sur ebay ou sur d'autres sites du meme genre.

Si quelqu'un sait ou je peux en trouver une ou mieux qui en à une à vendre je serais preneur (pas trop cher bien sur ^^)

Merci @ plus.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2009)

J'adore le "pas trop cher". 

C'est une pièce de collection coco. 

50 000 exemplaires produits.

Regarde là.


----------



## dmo95 (7 Janvier 2009)

Outch 4500 Franc Suisse, ca fait combien d'euros ça ?? 6000 au moins !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Outch 4500 Franc Suisse, ca fait combien d'euros ça ?? 6000 au moins !!



Nan, seulement 2813,37918099  au cours d'aujourd'hui  Une misère, à ce prix là, c'est donné !


----------



## claude72 (7 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Outch 4500 Franc Suisse...


Nan, nan : lis bien, c'est 4850 francs !!!


----------

